# any advice



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

hi. i had an et two days ago and already feel like my period is coming! feeling sick and crampy. has anyone else felt like this so soon after et? taking cyclogest pessaries and progynova tablets.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Barty
Are you having IVF or ICSI 

Also you could look on the 2ww thread and say hi there as you will find others having treatment like yourself.


~Dizzi~


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

hi dizzi squirrel   i had a frozen embryo transfer with embryos in storage from my last sucessful cycle of ivf five years ago. just found this site and think it is great. wish i had seen it ages ago!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW 
Just read your Signature too Barty - I really hope this Cycle is 
The site is good (i know I am biased) there are lots of places that you may want to post - I am heading into the chatroom just now, Pop in and say hello, and we may be able to help you out some more, Failing that here are a couple of links to get you started

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,153.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,27.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,8.0.html

all of these should be really benificial, 
Hope to see you In chat

Welcome to FF 

~Dizzi~


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi barty 
welcome to ff
it is so good to hear success stories
2 miracles how gr8 

i hope all goes just aswell this time for you
    
for luck
steph


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

hi steph. thanks for the support. dh and i have been very lucky. our first daughter was born after what was termed a poor ivf cycle. i had not responded well to the drugs and on the day of ec only two eggs were retrieved of which only one fertilised   that one embryo is now a very healthy seven year old girl called ella   my second attempt was very different, this time i responded a little to well to the drugs   and after ec developed ovarian over stimulation syndrome, this meant that i could not have a fresh et but had a frozen et two months later. two embryos were transfered of which one implanted hence daughter no 2 ,   wee lela. nine embryos were left in storage of which four were thawed fot this fet, two have been transfered so all i can do is wait. wishing you all the best in your future treatment.     x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi barty1 and welcome to the site

Good luck with the 2ww - did u have ICSI, IVF, IUI?

Kate


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

hi kate   thanks for the good luck wishes. i had a frozen embryo transfer with embryos which were frozen following previous ivf cycle. x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

thats ok barty - it all sounds so exciting

Take care

Kate xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hope you 2ww is not draging too much, I am starting Fet shortly  - very nervous.  I will be looking out for you and hope I see your bfp announcment soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

thanks jess. try not to be too nervous. easier said than done i know!   . wishing you all the luck in the world. x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Barty

I just wanted to say thanks for posting on here!! Hearing you have had 2 successes has lifted my spirits loads!    I'm waiting to start ICSI soon and you're always hearing about the problems and hiccups so it's really nice to hear of someone who's had success twice through assisted conception! 

Good luck with your 2ww hunny!

Amanda x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

thanks amanda  dh and i are very grateful for the children we have and have never taken for granted how lucky we have been. its a pleasure to be able to share this experience. i have never forgotten the unhappiness and upset i felt during the years i was ttc, or the europhia and delight when i did! i will keep you posted on how things go. will actually be in spain when i do my test{friends getting married} so if i get a BFN at least i can drink a bottle of fine spanish wine!!! good luck with your treatment   . x x x x x x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi barty
good luck with ur latest try 
fingers still crossed 
thanks for the good luck u sent me
take care steph


----------

